# Brass Wreck or Bridge Rubble?



## eelslinger (Mar 2, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody has dove the brass wreck or I10 bridge rubble lately.at all lately. Went bottom fishing there this year and caught some good fish. Also any suggestions on which one would be more fun.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I did many dives on the various bridge rubble spots this summer. Spearfishing results varied from spot to spot and day to day.

Many of the rubble spots were very sharky this summer.

I still haven't been to the brass wreck... may need to fix that soon.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FelixH (9/8/2009)*Many of the rubble spots were very sharky this summer.


They are still sharky. Very sharky. I will not be going back to a rubble site till the water cools off enough to thin out the sharks. I had 4 within my field of view at one time yesterday on one of the rubble sites.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Haven't dove bridge rubble but heard the same thing. Lots of sharks. 



Brass wreck was a good dive. Snapper, trigger, and a few trigger. Nothing huge in size but there was some life on it last time I was there.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Ive dove both this year and I recommend the david bogan reef. its the 1st i10 rubble pile put down to the S.W. Its been since the last day off snapper season that we went. The brass wreck is a great dive but the i10 rubble has AJ's and black snapper, and flounder.


----------

